# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  American Snake/Exotic Pet Owners: Conservatives or Liberals?

## Bluebonnet Herp

A question I encountered on the internet had me stopping to think for a moment. Are American exotic pet owners primarily conservatives, liberal, or a varied mix of both? I guess with this survey, we'll be able to figure out. 

*Please Note: My only point for making this thread is primarily as a poll - this is NOT a political debate thread of any sort and I would like to keep it that way. I prefer that this thread stays out of QT, so I kindly ask that you do not make political comments or arguments when/if you post.*  :Smile:

----------


## Morris Reese

Conservative
0.1 Mojave
Looking for 1.0 nice morph for breeding Mojave!!

----------


## elbee

Conservative

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

"Other" :  Libertarian.   :Smile:

----------

_JMinILM_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## Slim

I am a Federalist in the truest sense of the term.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

This thread is kind of a false dichotomy.

Other: Anarchist/Voluntarist/Libertarian/consistent thinker  :Confused:

----------


## sorraia

Neither.

----------


## bcr229

Libertarian

----------

_JMinILM_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## MarkS

Nobodies business...

And really the only thing this poll will uncover is a small subset of ball python owners who don't mind answering polls.  Hardly any kind of proof of anything.  I personally don't believe that snake ownership has a political ideology either way.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-27-2014),_coldblooded_ (03-29-2014),_katiadarling_ (03-28-2014),leylaraks (03-27-2014),_Michelle.C_ (03-27-2014),_MrLang_ (04-01-2014),_sorraia_ (03-27-2014),Tennessee (04-02-2014)

----------


## MasonC2K

Given the need for a QT forum and the heated political debates, I'd say we are pretty varied. If it weren't for our share love for snakes we'd probably all beat the crap out of each other.  :Smile:

----------


## d3rrick

Libertarian!

----------


## Mike41793

New England Patriots 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (04-29-2014),_scooter11_ (05-06-2014)

----------


## olstyn

I tend to be socially liberal but financially conservative, and I own guns.  Voting just makes me angry every time, because there's NEVER a candidate I can be happy about.

----------

Tennessee (04-02-2014)

----------


## creatism

> I tend to be socially liberal but financially conservative, and I own guns.  Voting just makes me angry every time, because there's NEVER a candidate I can be happy about.


Pretty much this, I have a tendency to be a bit constitutional (in other word I believe in the constitution and the bill of rights) but most of the social stuff I fall liberal on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OsirisRa32

> I tend to be socially liberal but financially conservative, and I own guns.  Voting just makes me angry every time, because there's NEVER a candidate I can be happy about.


This...plus I have a very strong libertarian/anti christian extremist streak in my views and voting...

----------


## SarWildDog

I'm liberal, but almost everyone in the reptile community local to me are VERY conservative.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> I'm liberal, but almost everyone in the reptile community local to me are VERY conservative.


Well that's just because you live in Oklahoma.

----------


## Learning Everyday

Anarchist... I geuss you could say anarcho-capitalist but i prefer individualist anarchist. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (04-03-2014)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

> Anarchist... I geuss you could say anarcho-capitalist but i prefer individualist anarchist.


Zomg they do exist! Your like a unicorn.  :Very Happy: 

Just curious, maybe you could shoot me a PM about how you philosophically differ from AnCaps.

----------


## Learning Everyday

Lol yeah, we are few and far between! I will do that! :Good Job:

----------


## JoRandom

I consider myself a Centrist.

----------


## Rob

I agree with both sides on a lot of matters but I'd have to say I'm defiantly more of a Liberal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pythonfriend

i clicked liberal, but i was tempted to click "other".

the thing is that normally you dont just have "liberal" or "conservative", but a wider spectrum, represented by a larger number of parties. in the european political spectrum, the US democrats would not be considered liberal at all, its a centrist party, pretty much the definition of centrist, and strongly influenced by the will of a sector of the corporate world. and the US republicans are right of center and would be extremely right-wing in an european context, and they are strongly influenced by the will of a different sector of the corporate world. it really comes down to apple and google versus exxon and raytheon. 

the actual political views of people are much more complex and diverse. and i think thats why "other" is leading the poll.

----------


## Pythonfriend

it was never my intention to kill the thread, never, and i think its quite interesting.

so i will do a *bump*

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

It was my every intention that I hoped it would die and be buried after losing interest, but go ahead and revive it since you actually like it, which is great.  :Wink: 

I eventually clicked other- I'm raised conservative but I'm leaning in between these and libertarian values.

----------

